# Spa Break in Ireland



## 16024 (19 Mar 2006)

Anyone recommend a spa break outside of Dublin that would earn huge brownie points with the better half if I brought her there for a 2 night break.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Havana (19 Mar 2006)

My OH brought me to the Marriott Johnstown in Enfield and I was well impressed. The Spa is really beautiful as is the hotel.


----------



## ice (19 Mar 2006)

haven't been but this looks nice

www.monart.ie


----------



## Lorz (20 Mar 2006)

What about these....

Inchydoney, Cork.
http://www.inchydoneyisland.com/

or
Aghadoe Heights, Kerry.
[broken link removed]


----------



## sabrina (20 Mar 2006)

The Sands House Hotel in Donegal (5-10mins form donegal town)... its pricy but worth it especially the food... yum


----------



## Lyndan (20 Mar 2006)

powerscourt springs is lovely too!


----------



## sabrina (20 Mar 2006)

oh and another i have been to recently - Mecredin Village outside Aughrim town in Co. Wicklow.. you need to book in advance i think!


----------



## Turqoise (20 Mar 2006)

Check out  Monart Spa in Wexford gets good reviews, as does The Heritage at Killenard, Co. Laois. Powerscourt Springs gets the thumbs down, Marriott Johnstown mixed reviews.

The only one I've been to is Powerscourt Springs and I really liked it, although it was a couple of years ago, and from the reviews on Tripadvisor, it may have gone downhill.


----------



## Havana (20 Mar 2006)

Have heard great reports on Brooke Lodge in Mecredin.


----------



## 16024 (21 Mar 2006)

Booked 2 nights at Powerscourt springs.  Looks great.  Many thanks for all the replies.


----------



## polo1 (21 Mar 2006)

Sorry16024..

Powerscourt is not the best to go to.
Would have recommended the Heritage in Killenard or the one in Wexford far far better

In any case enjoy!


----------



## Cahir (21 Mar 2006)

polo1 said:
			
		

> Sorry16024..
> 
> Powerscourt is not the best to go to.
> Would have recommended the Heritage in Killenard or the one in Wexford far far better
> ...




I disagree.  Powerscourt is fantastic.  Couldn't find any fault with it at all and they have a better range of things to do outside of treatments.


----------



## Marion (21 Mar 2006)

As a matter of interest Cahir, have you been to all 3 spas?

Marion


----------



## Havana (21 Mar 2006)

The reason my otherhalf didn't bring me to Powerscourt was cos there was no bar to keep him busy while I was getting pampered! Typical...


----------



## Cahir (22 Mar 2006)

Marion said:
			
		

> As a matter of interest Cahir, have you been to all 3 spas?
> 
> Marion




Only two.  Heritage and Powerscourt.


----------



## Lyndan (22 Mar 2006)

i was in powerscourt last week, i go there about twice a year and love it!

I've never stayed the night but its next on my wish list.

Have the hot stone treatment, its amazing!


----------



## Cahir (22 Mar 2006)

Lyndan said:
			
		

> i was in powerscourt last week, i go there about twice a year and love it!
> 
> I've never stayed the night but its next on my wish list.
> 
> Have the hot stone treatment, its amazing!




I'm going for the 4th time in May.  I've only ever stayed 1 night but this time I'm staying 2.  Did you have the harmony treatment with the hot stone or the full hot stone treatment?  I've booked 6 treatments this time and I'd strongly recommend the Hopi Ear Candle treatment.


----------



## Lyndan (22 Mar 2006)

full hot stone, i think its called Baobar ****au (sp) its full body and and 90 mins 

better then........chocolate


----------



## hotlips (22 Mar 2006)

I've been to Monart in Wexford. I was there just after they opened. The spa facilities are beautiful. It is in a completely different league to Powerscourt Springs.  They were having a few teething problems though. For example, the TV reception in the rooms was awful, unwatchable and lunch service in the bar was extremely slow. I would hope that these problems have been sorted out by now. However, dinner in the restaurant at night was wonderful. The food was great and the staff were friendly and efficient. The restaurant and bar were both busy at night and the atmosphere was lovely.


----------



## Lauren (22 Mar 2006)

How expensive are these places? Whats reasonable and whats not?


----------



## gearoidmm (22 Mar 2006)

Any opinions on Delphi in Mayo?  Heard its good for women (spa) and men (outdoor activities etc).


----------



## Lyndan (22 Mar 2006)

Lauren said:
			
		

> How expensive are these places? Whats reasonable and whats not?


 
Hey Lauren

I went for a day package - €135 and that included 1 55 min treatment, either massage, reflex, facial or body wrap.  Thats from 8.30 - 5 and there are yoga classes, walks etc you can take part in.  3 course lunch.  Gym, pool, sauna etc.

Everything else is extra.  I had a body wrap, reflex and indian head massage and it cost me in total €205

Expensive but to be honest I've spent that out on a days drinking binge so i was able to jusify it in my own head!!


----------



## Henny Penny (22 Mar 2006)

The Cliun spa in the Slieve Russell in Ballyconnell is fab. The golf is pretty good too.  I have also tried the Zoi spa in Brookfield house Mullingar ... not recommended.


----------



## demoivre (23 Mar 2006)

hotlips said:
			
		

> I've been to Monart in Wexford. I was there just after they opened. The spa facilities are beautiful. It is in a completely different league to Powerscourt Springs.  They were having a few teething problems though. For example, the TV reception in the rooms was awful, unwatchable and lunch service in the bar was extremely slow. I would hope that these problems have been sorted out by now. However, dinner in the restaurant at night was wonderful. The food was great and the staff were friendly and efficient. The restaurant and bar were both busy at night and the atmosphere was lovely.



 Looks like they might  have overcome their initial problems because I read in the local paper that Monart has been voted one of the top ten spa destinations in the world by Forbes magazine.


----------



## 16024 (4 Apr 2006)

*Just Back*

Just returned from Powerscourt Springs.  Generally good but some bad points left a bad taste.  Food is excellent except for the last evenings deserts which were the leftovers of the previous nights desert menu.  The shower in the room was scalding hot for a few seconds followed by freezing cold water for another few seconds.  This continued ad nauseum.  The missus really enjoyed the treatments though, and I suppose that this is the main reason for going there.  Not sure if we will go back there though.


----------



## coppeen (5 Apr 2006)

I have been to tons of spas - my fave type of break - the VERY best is Delphi - great for couples - because there are lots of outdoor activities for DHs.  The rooms, food and treatments are to die for but it's also quite down to earth - the restaurant is semi formal but the rest is down to earth - tracksuits, robes and wellies!!  - but in a good way!

For Ladies, the treatment room's decor is fantastic - you go in and they are very dark with candles lighting - OK I'm going back now!!

One of the other's that I would half-recommend is Dunbrody House - lovely lovely house and famous chef so food is fantastic - It has a spa but I hated that element! - it's on the first floor with wooden floor so all you hear is feet pounding while you are having your treatments!!  They also have a famous cookery school.

Don't touch some of the main tourist areas - overpriced and excuses for spas (Killarney comes to mind!). 

Park in Kenmare have a fantastic spa as well - but I think it's overpriced - in fact, the owner of the Park said the only competitor to his new spa was Delphi - Wishful thinking on his part I would say!

Coppeen


----------



## monicafussy (5 Apr 2006)

Am booked to go to The Powerscourt springs in May, does anyone know if they have a wine license?


----------



## Marion (5 Apr 2006)

> overpriced and excuses for spas (Killarney comes to mind!).



Coppeen, I just can't believe that you found the spa at the [broken link removed] in Killarney to be _an excuse_ for a spa? Or did you miss out on this one? 

Marion


----------



## coppeen (9 Apr 2006)

Marion

Yes, it's nice but I think it's a tad overpriced!!  Give me Delphi any day!

Coppeen


----------



## Cahir (10 Apr 2006)

monicafussy said:
			
		

> Am booked to go to The Powerscourt springs in May, does anyone know if they have a wine license?



Yes they do.  You can buy wine at dinner time (added to your bill).  I'm going in May too for 2 nights.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (12 Apr 2006)

Any in Clare,will be there over w/e/


----------



## IrishGunner (13 Apr 2006)

hotlips said:
			
		

> I've been to Monart in Wexford. I was there just after they opened. The spa facilities are beautiful. It is in a completely different league to Powerscourt Springs.  They were having a few teething problems though. For example, the TV reception in the rooms was awful, unwatchable and lunch service in the bar was extremely slow. I would hope that these problems have been sorted out by now. However, dinner in the restaurant at night was wonderful. The food was great and the staff were friendly and efficient. The restaurant and bar were both busy at night and the atmosphere was lovely.



Going here in August with better half much to do for a bloke ? Not staying the night only a day there.

Bloody expensive in comparison to others but you have to spoil them.......otherwise its........???


----------



## helan72 (13 Apr 2006)

stayed in a place called Temple Spa just outside Horse Leap a couple of years ago - had the most fantasic couple of days - food amazing, treatments were great (some included with the package - think it was 3) wine with dinner if you wanted, small group. I went on my own and was really worried about that but met a great group of people, men and women. was so relaxed after the 4 days and it continued for weeks afterwards.


----------



## hotlips (14 Apr 2006)

*Re: Spa Break in Ireland - Monart*

Hi IrishGunner
Well, I have to admit that I find all these spa time places to be a bit of a bore, unless there are adventure activities or something like that. I can hardly bear going to the hairdresser to get highlights as it's just intensely boring waiting for them to be done. At the time I was there in January, there was just the spa and a gym. So, if you like to lounge around in steam rooms, pools, saunas etc., it's fantastic. The restaurant was excellent though so it was very enjoyable overall. If there's something you want to watch on TV while you're there (there was a rugby match while we were there), you might want to ask them if they've sorted out their TV reception issues. It might be worth asking them to see if there are any other activities available.
Helen


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Apr 2006)

*Re: Spa Break in Ireland - Monart*



			
				hotlips said:
			
		

> Hi IrishGunner
> Well, I have to admit that I find all these spa time places to be a bit of a bore, unless there are adventure activities or something like that. I can hardly bear going to the hairdresser to get highlights as it's just intensely boring waiting for them to be done. At the time I was there in January, there was just the spa and a gym. So, if you like to lounge around in steam rooms, pools, saunas etc., it's fantastic. The restaurant was excellent though so it was very enjoyable overall. If there's something you want to watch on TV while you're there (there was a rugby match while we were there), you might want to ask them if they've sorted out their TV reception issues. It might be worth asking them to see if there are any other activities available.
> Helen



cheers if I brought my better half down there and just watched the TV my life would be made hell. world cup will be over so no footie. They do offer the usual including head massage so may give my brain that.......
Just going to try and chill out myself 
Thanks


----------



## TarfHead (19 Apr 2006)

What I'd like to do is for her and me to head off for a 2-night break.

One location.
No more than 3 hour drive from Dublin
Spa for her
Outdoors-y stuff for me (e.g. bike riding, rope climbing, sea kayaking).

I know that Delphi offer it but it is too far from Dublin. After the drive home, the effect of the relaxation would be undone.

Anyone know of anywhere else that could offer this ?


----------

